# A Dying Breath



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, Guyz...it's all over but the shouting. I drove by the old PM HQ early last week and there was a sign out front stating a sale was going on in the back. I drove around for a peek and the loading dock doors were opened. It appeared that all the furniture, shelving, etc was being sold. Then, a few days after that a small article appeared in the Tribune (so small that I missed it, but a former member of my CS staff called and read it to me) stating that the building had been sold and would be vacant for the time being except for the Oriental Market that is near the loading docks.

Kinda sad....  

"Those were the days my friends....." But...here's to new and better ones!!! :thumbsup: 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That Sucks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Removes hat and places it over heart*
*A tear rolls down my cheek*

*Suddenly takes on the aspect of Dr. McCoy in "City on the Edge of Forever"*
_*ASSASSINS!!!!*_


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

(sound of "TAPS" playing in the background)

We Shall Never Forget!

James


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Truly, the era is over. Polar Lights is but a memory now.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Ohhhhh, a new oriental market!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I feel sad that I missed the GOOD OLD DAYS of Polar Lights.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I guess it's all over but for the discovery of the secret stash of test pops of all the new prototypes that never made it including large seaview, big frankie, and 1/8 scale Bride models which now wait, walled up behind some cinder blocks, waiting to be discovered by a future generation .


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_Dang,_ but it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

(Lights a Kool, inhales deeply and exhales slowly.....) Well guyz...was it good for you??? It sure was for me!  

Thanks for the memories!

Hugs & Love,
Lisa, who in real life used to smoke Kools's but gave up smoking.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

If we keep sending work to China....every old factory will become an oriental market.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Sad news indeed, the end of a great but short era.

When Lisa says "here's to new and better ones", I can only comment based on what I see. To be frank, I am not optimistic that the coming days will be better for us sci-fi / figure / horror / Aurora model fans. In fact, I fear that the coming days will be quite lousy in that respect.

However, if anyone has information to allay those fears, I'm listening.

Huzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I'm looking more at resin kits. And I'm ever so slowly taking up sculpting. Scratchbuilding is on the list as well, but not until I move to a larger place. If we can't buy it we'll have to make our own.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It was _real_ good for me, Lisa. Great memories. "Here's looking at you, kid. We'll always have The Bellringer of Notre Dame".


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very sad.............


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

When I practice on my bagpipes later, I will play Amazing Grace for PL


Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

BTW guys, That building was never anything more than office and warehouse space, it never was a factory. Everything Playing Mantis ever sold from the first day was produced "off shore". Remember Playing Mantis was , first and foremost Johnny Lightning die cast cars; and almost all die-cast being sold in the US today comes from the same area of China.

I'm a little sad to see the building sold off too but that was inevitable since there has been no staff in Mishawaka to use a building of that size for more than a year now.

And yes Lisa, it was good for me too while it lasted! (But I was always a Marlboro sort of guy){Marlboro lights!}(That would have been twenty years ago)

Dave


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Actually....Polar Lights lives!*

*Playing Mantis has died.* Evidence of this is seen whenever you buy the *Polar Lights* kits with the *RC2* symbol in place of the *Playing Mantis* pic.

Althought it may only have been office and warehouse space in reality, all of the planning, designing, decision-making, and PR originated there. Thats why all the PLBB members look upon the Mishawaka place as PL's home.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

It was me that caused all this.Everything I come in contact with goes down the tubes.Worked at my families flower shop for years and after 49 years they closed down,worked for 2 auto parts stores and they also went out of buisness.Working for the Hammock co and It was sold 6 years ago.I use to buy the Aurora models and what happened to them.Loved the PL co and supported and bought the models and now look what's happened.Only thing that ain't finished is my marriage,but give me a chance it's only been 16 years.I think I'am the model for that guy in the Lil Abner comics that had the black cloud over him all the time.Anybody need me to close um down call me.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

HARRY said:


> Everything I come in contact with goes down the tubes.Worked at my families flower shop for years and after 49 years they closed down


It took you 49 years working there to destroy it? 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

So... any chance that some of the people who got rich from the PM sale have decided to start a new modeling company that would like to take a stab at projects left undone from PM??

José


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Last one out turn off the coffee maker and grab the sign


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Let's for a moment presume that RC2 has no interest in us* -- not limited to those of us here on the board, but also including those others who are essentially part of the same market niche. The bright side here is that, best I can tell, there is still profit to be had in this segment of the market. I believe that one day a new or existing company will see that and decide to supply that market again. That company may or may not produce _the_ kit you (or I) want most in exactly the way you want it, but the market will be served again eventually.

Qapla'

SSB

*A point I'm not at all willing to concede as yet, regardless of your logic -- or lack thereof! Just throwing that in there for the sake of argument.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

HARRY said:


> It was me that caused all this.Everything I come in contact with goes down the tubes.Worked at my families flower shop for years and after 49 years they closed down,worked for 2 auto parts stores and they also went out of buisness.Working for the Hammock co and It was sold 6 years ago.I use to buy the Aurora models and what happened to them.Loved the PL co and supported and bought the models and now look what's happened.Only thing that ain't finished is my marriage,but give me a chance it's only been 16 years.I think I'am the model for that guy in the Lil Abner comics that had the black cloud over him all the time.Anybody need me to close um down call me.


Do me a favor Harry and stay away from the company I work for  

It seems like the same thing happens to me except on a smaller scale. Any check-out line I get into at the grocery or department store always comes to a screeching halt.

Seriously, if you want to hear something scary: I know someone who was in Europe when Chernobyl hit. Was in Killeen, Texas when the fellow shot up Luby's. She moved to Waco and the Koresh compound burned down. After that she moved to Oklahoma and the Federal building there was blown up. 

Unfortunately for me, it's my mother who's proved to be such a jinx. She's here now and I suppose the Columbia, SC area is way overdue for an earthquake . . .


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, well, Dave, the building was a piece of jerry-rigged crap sheathed in washed out aluminum siding from the 70's...never did figure out what the original color of that stuff was. The ceiling caved in and flooded my office (BTW, CDub and the rest of you, I still have all those replacement office trinkets y'll sent me), the wiring was a schematic masterpiece for a blaze of biblical proportions if just one more thing got plugged in :freak: and it was a nightmare to get out of the parking lot on a left hand turn at any time of the day other than 3:00 a.m....but it was home and it's damn sad to know that it's over. However, everytime I drive by I gaze upon it and wonder just how in the heck would be the best way to get that giant bug logo off the front of the building...now talk about your collector's item!!!!! :dude: 

Now just because it's gone doesn't mean the end of the modeling world, gentelmen! It's the friendships that carry us on. Let's remember that. We all met over a PL kit and for that I will always be grateful...for each and every one of you. :thumbsup: 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I remember the first time I spoke to Da Queen.I had a monogram creature that my little hellion...er 3yr old son had broken the hands and feet on......Even though it wasnt a Pl kit,Da queen hooked me up with replacement pl parts and that made me a PL customer forever.One heck of a company...Thank you all


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Man That Is Sad Lisa Hope all goes well with ya' these days.


With much Love

John & Liza


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

What I want to know is what did Tom do with his personal stash? I know he had all kinds of rare and exotic toys & kits locked away. Any chance he mighta overlooked somethin' valuable?

--Hawg


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

El Gato said:


> So... any chance that some of the people who got rich from the PM sale have decided to start a new modeling company that would like to take a stab at projects left undone from PM??
> 
> José


[Thurston Howell III Voice]

*Capital idea, my boy! Capital idea!*

[/Thurston Howell III Voice]


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

^I'm available for graphics work... if anyone is picking up the torch!!!

Travis


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> (Lights a Kool, inhales deeply and exhales slowly.....) Well guyz...was it good for you??? It sure was for me!


Good? It was the best. The best, amongst the finest people anywhere.

*lights up a sympathy smoke for his Queen*
*inhales deeply*



*almost passes out from coughing*






-Jeff "dreamer" Larsen, who never smoked 'til now.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Well, I haven't felt like this since I watched my elementary school being torn down. Sad to see this era come to an end...Johnny Lightning cars, Polar Lights models, Captain Action...The memories and fellowship shared on this BB has meant a lot to me. One last time, I'd like to thank Lisa and all of the folks at PM for allowing me to relive my childhood.

"...Don't let it be forgot, 
That once there was a spot, 
For one brief shining moment that was known 
As Camelot".


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Da Queen said:


> "...the building was a piece of jerry-rigged crap sheathed in washed out aluminum siding from the 70's...never did figure out what the original color of that stuff was. The ceiling caved in and flooded my office, the wiring was a schematic masterpiece for a blaze of biblical proportions if just one more thing got plugged in :freak: and it was a nightmare to get out of the parking lot on a left hand turn at any time of the day other than 3:00 a.m....but it was home."


 Sounds like paradise to me.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Bummer all the way around.
I didn't discover PL until late in it's existance, when I had the time & inclination to get back to models, and I thought I'd hit the mother load !! And then I stumbled upon this BB and learned a hell-of-a-lot of tricks and tips, and found friendly but slightly nutty model fanatics. Unfortunately I had forgotten that nothing lasts forever.
However, I also know things go in cycles, so maybe that elusive "someone" will see the high-priced resin and such on the market and say "Hey, we can mass-produce that stuff in plastic."  ( OK, wishful thinking ) Or there'll be a resurgence in monster mania. ( OK, and Star Trek )
In any case, what is the future of this BB ? Will RC II retain it indefinitely?
I can only imagine the feelings of you who worked there, or who developed fond friendships with those who did.
I can also sympathize with "Harry". I attended 6 schools in my youth. All of which are either torn down or used for other purposes now. Any place I worked is either gone or drastically changed. And I'm on a second marriage ( Harry, wanta stop by with your black cloud & say hello to the Mrs ?? ) And then I discovered PL.....!!?? Hmmm, my name's Harry also ! ?  
Dabbler


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I heard there were some guys thinking about starting up a model kit company.

Lost Aurora something or other. I could have sworn I read that here somewhere.

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> I heard there were some guys thinking about starting up a model kit company.
> 
> Lost Aurora something or other. I could have sworn I read that here somewhere.
> 
> James


 It shall not be spoken of!! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I know it was a good run, and I know it lasted ten years. But ... come on, isn't it possible for a great company to last MORE than ten years? Nabisco is still around, Pepsi, Revell, Tamiya... And isn't it possible for a great company to not be ripped from our grasp right at the moment it gets a license we've all been hoping for, and right when it starts turning out incredible kits for that license? And isn't it possible for a great company to NOT be bought by another company that couldn't care less about everything that first company was all about?!

Sorry, but I've had so many disappointments in my life (many of them thanks to Fox TV cancelling every good show they ever started and continuing to air garbage :lol: ), and losing PL was the biggest.


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

A sad day indeed. I'm just glad that I found out about Polar Lights in time to enjoy the resurrection of the Aurora repops and new figures that PL provided (I wish that I could have purchased more of each). It was a time when fond memories of assembling the original monsters came flooding back via original artwork on the boxes, the smell of the glue, and my seemingly never-improving artistic skill in the paint department. A sincere "Thank You" to all involved with PL during this period - a period when the cost of a repopped model brought back a million bucks worth of fond memories. Perhaps someone else will eventually 'take the bull by the whatchamacallits' and produce more plastic kits. Until then, a heartfelt salute to the former Polar Lights! SAAAA - LUTE!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

JamesDFarrow said:


> I heard there were some guys thinking about starting up a model kit company.
> 
> Lost Aurora something or other. I could have sworn I read that here somewhere.
> 
> James


I believe I saw/heard it too, but I think it was just someone here daydreaming
or wishful-thinking.  
Dabbler

"If it ain't broke,
you ain't tryin "
-Red green-


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Well, I know it was a good run, and I know it lasted ten years. But ... come on, isn't it possible for a great company to last MORE than ten years? Nabisco is still around, Pepsi, Revell, Tamiya... And isn't it possible for a great company to not be ripped from our grasp right at the moment it gets a license we've all been hoping for, and right when it starts turning out incredible kits for that license? And isn't it possible for a great company to NOT be bought by another company that couldn't care less about everything that first company was all about?!
> 
> Sorry, but I've had so many disappointments in my life (many of them thanks to Fox TV cancelling every good show they ever started and continuing to air garbage :lol: ), and losing PL was the biggest.


 Different times, John. Nabisco, Pepsi and Revell are old companies...they got themselves established BEFORE Leveraged Buyouts became a Corporate Olympic event. And Tamiya is a Japanese company, so that probably figures in to why they haven't been eaten up yet.

Besides, the Japanese respect their customers...that's why the kits are so well done....not the recycled and reboxed crap we'll be getting from now on calling itself "Polar Lights" (but there's a few of us who will know better.)


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The friendship and comraderie I felt here at the bulletin board was for me the best part of Polar Lights. While things haven't been the same around here for years now, I still miss the 'good old days'.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I guess all that's left is the sound of crickets...........


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

NOW is the time when I walk into my art room, open the closet door and pretend that I am standing among stocked shelves at PL/M. NOW is the time I am glad I tried to buy two of everything, thinking that good things DON'T last and remembering the shuttering of AURORA's doors. MAYBE someone, someday, before I die, will resurrect for ONE LAST time the former days of modeling "Camelot." (Cue: Richard Harris and Julie Andrews, Richard Burton entrance). At least I got to anticipate an AURORA "rerelease" for a few years and savor opening the factory "seal", view the contents and build them like I dreamed I'd build them in the late 1950s - early to mid 1960s. Thank God for those days! T.U.C.:wave: Good-bye, old friend!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Fortunately, I can still find some PL kits around. I found and picked up the reissued Batplane, something I had as an original Aurora, but it was tossed away in a move by my Dad over 30 years ago. Along with that Batplane was the Batmobile and 2001 Orion. I still love my Dad, even though those models are in some landfill somewhere.

Hmm. Interesting. The Batplane I got is white. Is that the "chase" version?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

While I visited the offices in South Bend, I never did get to see the building in Mishawaka. Dave and Lisa told me that my originals were all framed and lined the corridors...or maybe they just said that to make me happy...anyway, I would have liked to have seen that!

Dave or Lisa - by any chance were there photos taken of them on display?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris the paintings were there. I don't think that anybody ever thought to take photos.
I'm sure that Tom will be taking the paintings with him and will find a suitable place to display them.
Tom was very proud of those paintings because he always believed that box art sells the product.

Dave


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Funny thing about that PL art, the signed Enterprise print by Chris is a greatly treasured piece in this house.
It's another of the high points of PL's old existence.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Chris the paintings were there. I don't think that anybody ever thought to take photos.
> I'm sure that Tom will be taking the paintings with him and will find a suitable place to display them.
> Tom was very proud of those paintings because he always believed that box art sells the product.
> 
> Dave


 :wave: Hey ! Now there's an idea ! Maybe Mr. Tom will get copies made of those paintings and sell them to fans of PL and Chris ??? Maybe that could even help start Tom on a new venture, tug his heartstrings, and start a new company ?? !! :thumbsup:.............................. Hey, it could happen !!!
Dabbler

"If it ain't broke,
you ain't tryin "
-Red Green-


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

It was one heck of a ride. Thanks Polar Lights!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Well I've really tried to resist passing judgement about why on earth did RC2 buy out Polar Lights, only to close the whole thing down... really, what was/is the point? Eliminate the competition...? what competition when RC2 has (seemingly) no interest in sci-fi models nor its enthusiasts. I am puzzled (and I admit, angry) to say the least. The silence from RC2 is bearing on insulting in my opinion.

Thanks Lisa, Tom, Dave and all the PL co for giving us so much whilst you were around as our No. 1 company!!!!! Fox.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> Maybe Mr. Tom will get copies made of those paintings and sell them to fans of PL and Chris


Doesn't Chris W. have the rights to making copies of those paintings? How does that work, Chris?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

[W]henever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government . . . 
God bless Robert E. Lee !!

I'm betting the one who commissioned the work ( i.e., paid for it ) owns the rights. In this case Mr. Tom/ PL ??
Dabbler


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FoxTrot said:


> Well I've really tried to resist passing judgement about why on earth did RC2 buy out Polar Lights, only to close the whole thing down... really, what was/is the point? Eliminate the competition...? what competition when RC2 has (seemingly) no interest in sci-fi models nor its enthusiasts. I am puzzled (and I admit, angry) to say the least. The silence from RC2 is bearing on insulting in my opinion.


 I thought it was pretty clear, Fox. Remember, PL is a division of Playing Mantis, and so is Johnny Lightning. RC2 is a die cast car maker. They wanted to acquire Johnny Lightning die cast cars, to absorb the competition. To acquire Johnny Lightning, they had to buy the parent company, Playing Mantis. Playing Mantis is also the parent company of Polar Lights. So PL had to be part of the deal, even though RC2 had no interest whatsoever (at the time of the sale) in acquiring it. 

They allowed the PL projects that were in the preperation to continue - the Scorpion, the refit, the little NX - and since the 1/1000 1701 was making money (and didn't cost them a red cent to create), they kept it in production.

We still have no clue if they will ever make any new Trek models, ever. It was never their intention to be a maker of Trek models, especially if they have to spend their own money to develop them, so there's no reason to be surprised if they don't.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It was a great ride indeed! And I am forever grateful to actually have the monsters of my past that I thought were LONG GONE displayed proudly on a shelf in a room I sit in EVERY DAY!

And also for the friendships that I've made over the years and the tons of cyber fun we've had here! 

The visits to Wonderfest and Chiller, to actually meet some of you, will forever stay in my heart. 

The 2 1/2 hour trek one way to Hi-Way Hobby House where I would litterally come home with hundreds of dollars of PL kits. It was like I was living in euphoria with each visit! And to see all of the build-ups in the lobby of some really cool looking kits just added to the excitement!

Thanks to everyone...and to Polar Lights!

[Now back to our regularly scheduled program...]

MMM


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

origAurora buyer wonders...

..soon there might be an origPL buyer...?

I hope so.

OAB


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm happy to be able to say at least I made the pilgrimage to 3800 Grape Rd for the 2002 & 2003 LightningFests.

So, Aurora --> Addar . . . Polar Lights --> ? ? ?
:dude:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

John P said:


> I thought it was pretty clear, Fox. Remember, PL is a division of Playing Mantis, and so is Johnny Lightning.


Thanks for the clarification JP, I forgot about that aspect and debate around the time of the takeover, I'm not into diecast at all so I guess its significance by-passed me altogether. It's so sad that our specialised passsion, and consequently our 'community', have been trodden upon with what amounts to faceless disinterest from RC2. It may be biased, naive, or disrespectful for me to air that, but that's how I really feel at the moment - at least I kept my comments 'civil' for the time being...... Fox.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What disappoints me so much about all this is the following.

When the news first broke that RC2 had bought the entire Playing Mantis operation, we were assured, repeatedly I believe, that it was not going to be a bad thing. I can't speak for the rest of you, but I got the understanding that I was being told by their spokesmen here that Polar Lights kits, if not the company itself, would continue. Perhaps with not as many new kits each year as before, but it would continue.

Apparently, that is not the case. I know that the folks that communicated that here were simply following directions. However, I do believe that the folks at RC2 who designed and approved that communication ought to officially let us know what is in the future for the Polar Lights line, if anything at all. Or even IF there is a future.

They owe us that much.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They may not even know we exist, much less think they owe us anything. Even if they DO know we exist, I doubt they think they owe us anything. We're just the faceless masses that buy whatever product they may make.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Member of the "faceless masses"? Yes.

"buy whatever product they may make"? No, absolutely not.

And I do believe that one RC2 executive, a Mr. Lowe, knows quite well that we exist.

Huzz


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

As I understand our Queen's original statements in this thread, it was the building that PL was headquartered in that was changing. Now, the thread has become a wake for the PL brand itself.

Polar Lights as a brand is not dead. Polar Lights as the ideal that we all loved and revered is gone, but the brand goes on. There are still new kits coming that will bear the PL name. (The 1/1000th NX-01, for example.)

So, buck up! Let's make this an Irish wake, with singing and laughter! Celebrate the life of PL, don't mourn it's passing!

Larry


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Larry,

I thought that the 1/1000 NX-01 was an obligation that RC2 assumed when it bought Playing Mantis and the licence Playing Mantis had with Paramount for Trek kits. If that is so, then the 1/1000 NX-01 is just fulfillment of that contractual obligation.

Does anyone know the facts of that?

Huzz


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Polar Lights as a brand is not dead. Polar Lights as the ideal that we all loved and revered is gone, but the brand goes on. There are still new kits coming that will bear the PL name. (The 1/1000th NX-01, for example.


And THAT'S what everyone's lamenting.

Anyone can create a logo, stick it on a box of something or other and sell it.

PL cared about what was *INSIDE* the box, AND they cared WHO was buying it. They WANTED US to have the best product they could deliver. The only thing RC cares about is the _number_ of boxes that move thru the warehouse...all other considerations are a hindrance.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Any good businessman knows, regardless of the size of your organization, that if you:


care about what is *INSIDE* the box,
and care about WHO is buying it,
and WANT YOUR CUSTOMERS to have the best product that can be delivered,
Then goals like maximizing the _number_ of boxes that move through the warehouse tend to be much easier to attain.

Huzz


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

One would think a $24 million payoff would at least go a long ways towards buying back the little model company that could.

Getting that Trek license away from RC2 might take a little more doing, along with some waiting, but one thing at a time....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That latest flyer announcing their first set of repops also included the 1/1000 NX-01, with no mention whatsofrelling ever of PL. The impression I got was that it's coming out under the AMT/ERTL aegis.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Any good businessman knows, regardless of the size of your organization, that if you:
> 
> 
> care about what is *INSIDE* the box,
> ...


To the beancounters, however, that all means *added production costs* and must therefore be struck down.

If you have the opportunity, compare a '66 AMT Enterprise kit with a later ERTL version. Not only is the already tenuous accuracy degraded, the grade of plastic is noticably lower.

Keep an eye out for any such changes in the 1:1000 Enterprise. Then we'll know just how much those in the RC2 tower really care about the faceless masses who purchase, or _don't_ purchase, their product.

Personally, I'd like to see the revolution come around before that stage, but then I've got a rebellious streak going back at least fifteen generations. :tongue:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Let us praise the dear, late PL, it was a good company, lively, generous, full of life. It was good to it's Father, and loved all who came to it in friendship. It so inspired an online group of dedicated followers that, even now, mourn it's passing and await a sign of it's ressurrection.

It will be sorely missed.

Amen

Larry


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah but i'm fairly sure the 24 M came with a pretty stiff non-compete clause for Mr Lowe . so i won't be holding my breath for him to start another plastic model company . 
hb


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

(waves hand) "You will buy whatever we make".

James


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

*I'm thankful they were in business long enough to get me hooked these past* *3 years.* I give HobbyTalk and PL complete credit for _cultivating _my renewed interest in models. At the time, other than Revell I didn't know of any current model makers. Ok, I'll confess that I emailed Diceman way back and asked where he got "that awesome Creature" - model pics were posted up here. Yes, I coulda been blonde.  Little did I know at the time he was an "impt. person." Bless his heart he actually answered me.

Personally I don't have much hope of anything new coming out, that I'd like at any rate. What I've done these past months is pick up an extra for a couple of my favorites.

I've wondered also if "original" PL's will be a hot item in 30 yrs. I hope modelers don't horde on that premise for one simple reason. U take out of circulation stock that might have "hooked" some new modeler. Remember that PL is/was most likely a new modelers first stretch outside of cars. A new modeler isn't going to pay "vintage" prices for any kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And were glad you came aboard AV. Nice to have another lady around.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, AV, you were always one of my favourite BB members too!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> And were glad you came aboard AV. Nice to have another lady around.



^^Yeah, AV, besides JohnP, you're my favorite lady modeler!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's right. Nobody can hold a candle to John in the Orion slave girl outfit!!Huzz:jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

almostvirgin said:


> *I'm thankful they were in business long enough to get me hooked these past* *3 years.* I give HobbyTalk and PL complete credit for _cultivating _my renewed interest in models.


Yes, well put AV, I should also try and look on the bright side of the last 5 years, and be thankful for the joy PL (and this Board!!!) has given me. As for 'ladylike', has JohnP seen your private styrene parts that we don't know about?...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I will miss the great comany that gave us our childhood memories back at an
affordable price!! I hope we can keep this board going and post our Polar Lights
build ups. I will miss the anticipation of new figure kit releases, but as I build
my stored PL kits one by one, I'll still be grateful. I'm sure I will find the kits 
at flea markets and such to keep the spirit alive. To see them selling off equipment and 
closing the offices is sad (kind of reminds me when Best Brains-Mystery Science
Theater 3000 offices closed). As ling as we have the kits (and DVD's) they will
live!!


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

FoxTrot said:


> As for 'ladylike', has JohnP seen your private styrene parts that we don't know about?...


Why sir, I'll have u know none of _my_ parts are styrene...tho...I'm at a point in life when I _should_ be saving for plastic surgery not plastic models. :lol: 

Actually I think John's pose in the harem outfit a couple yrs back was his best...and why do people always put the big dog's head on stuff???? 

_thanks 4 the kind words guys - it's a nice place ya got here and I don't want this board to fade away either !!! _


----------

